# Продам Аккордеон



## Malinka (17 Июл 2010)

Аккордеон Weltmeister
(футляр и ремни в комплекте)


----------



## zet10 (17 Июл 2010)

2-3 тыс. руб. выпуск конец 40-х годов. И то надо еще состояние смотреть.


----------

